# تقنيات المفاعلات النووية المستخدمة في انتاج الطاقة الكهربائية ف 3



## وسام الازبجي (16 أبريل 2007)

*الفصل الثالث*​ 
​ 


*:12: الفضلات النووية:12: *​


:1: ​ 








*(3 – 1 ) المقدمة **:*

*النواتج الثانوية في كل انشطار محتث بالنيوترونات يحدث لعنصر ثقيل هما ش**ظ**يتان اخف من العنصر نفسه **وت**كونان **ع**اد**ة** ذات نشاط اشعاعي عالي وتتراوح انصاف اعماره**م**ا من اجزاء من الثانية الى الآف السنين **،**ولا توجد طريقة عملية متطورة لجعل نواتج الانشطار غير مشعه أي جعلها خاملة اشعاعيا ، وبهذا فاننا نواجه حقيقة ان استخدام الطاقة النووية يرافقها طلب مستمر لاتباع طرق م**أ**مونه عند تحميل ونقل ومعاملة وخزن وتخلص من مواد تنطوي على مخاطر محتملة وسنتعرض في هذا الفصل كل خطوة من هذه الخطوات .*

*(3 – 2 ) دورات وقود وفضلات اليورانيوم :*

*يمكن تلخيص هذه الدورة في سبع خطوات رئيسية :-*
*1/ تبدأ دورة الوقود باستخراج خام اليورانيوم من المناجم ثم يتم طحنه (**Milling **) ومعالجته بحامض الكبريتيك **ل**فصل اليورانيوم الذي يمكن استرجاعه من المحلول وترسيبه في صورة اوكسيد اليورانيوم (**U3O8 **) وهي الصورة التي يتم بها التسويق ومن الجدير بالذكر انه يلزم حوالي **(**(200 tons** من اكسيد اليورانيوم في مفاعلات القوى لانتاج طاقة كهربائية قيمتها (**1000 Mw**) سنويا **.*
*2 / تحويل اكسيد اليورانيوم الى غاز سادس فلوريد اليورانيوم (**UF6**) قبل عملية التخصيب .*
*3 / تخصيب اليورانيوم (**Enrichment**) حيث تستخدم تكنلوجيات متقدمة من زيادة اليورانيوم **(**U-235**)**عن النسبة الطبيعية وهي **0.3%** الى حوالي**3.5-20%** حسب الغرض المطلوب من المفاعل. وينتج من هذه العملية اليورانيوم المنضب (**Depleatted**) لان نسبة **(**U-235**) فيه اقل من النسبة الطبيعية %**0.3** أي انه عبارة عن **(U-238)**وقد استخدم اخيرا في تصنيع القذائف الحربية نظرا لكثافته التي تزيد عن كثافة الرصاص بحوالي **1.7**مره .*
*4 / تصنيع الوقود (**fuel fabrication**) وذلك لتحويل (**UF6**) الذي تم تخصيبه الى مسحوق ثاني اوكسيد اليورانيوم (**UO2**) ويتم كبسه الى كبسولات تغلف بعد ذلك بغلاف من سبيكة الزركونيوم **(irconium Alloy)** او بمادة الصلب لعمل قضبان الوقود (**Fuel Rods**) التي تجمع في مجموعات للاستخدام في قلب المفاعل .*
*5 / استخدام مجموعات الوقود في قلب المفاعل حيث تتم عملية الانشطار لنظير **U-235)**) في تفاعل متسلسل**.** وبالاضافة الى ذلك يتم تحويل **U-238)**) عن طريق اسر النيوترون الى نظير**)**PU-239**) لينش**ط**ر بدوره حيث يساهم في ان**ت**اج ثلث الطاقة الناتجة من المفاعل.*
*6 / معالجة مخلفات الوقود والذي يشتمل على حوالي %**96**من اليورانيوم الاصلي و %**1** من البلوتونيوم **239** و %**3**من المخلفات النووية وجدير بالذكر ان اليورانيوم المخلف تكون فيه نسبة يورانيوم **235** هي **1%**فقط .*
*7 / تخزين مجمعات الوقود المخلف من تفاعل الانشطار في بركه من المياه بجوار المفاعل نظرا لمستوى الاشعاع المرتفع له وكذلك لارتفاع كمية الحرارة الصادرة منه ، وهذه المخلفات تنقسم الى مجموعتين :-*
*الاولى يتم معالجتها لاسترجاع ما يمكن استخدامة مرة اخرى كوقود** اما**الثانية فيتم التخلص منها بالتخزين**.*
*وفي عملية المعالجة يتم فصل كل من اليورانيوم والبلوتونيوم** عن المخلفات النووية لاعادة تحويل اليورانيوم الى **UF6** لتخصيبه** مرة اخرى ، اما المخلفات النووية المتبقية %**3** ولها نشاط اشعاعي مرتفع فانها تخزن في حالة سائلة ثم بعد ذلك في حالة صلبة .*



*(3 –3 ) كميات نواتج الانشطار**:*

*من الممكن ادراك مقدار مشكلة التعامل مع المواد المشعة التي تنتج في المفاعل وذلك من دراسة خواصها الفيزيائية **. فقبل كل شيء نلاحظ ان اوزان وحجوم نواتج الانشطار صغيرة نوعا ما. وعند انغلاق نواة **U-236)**) تكون الكتلة أي الطاقة المتحررة فقط**200 MeV/(931 atm)~0.2 atm**وباضافة الكتل الذرية لنواتج الانشطار الى بعضها الى ان تصل الى (**236**) تقريبا ، عندئذ يمكننا المساواة بشكل اساس بين وزن الوقود المنشطر ووزن الفضلات الناتجة .*
*ولتحرير كل ميكا واط من الطاقة في اليوم الواحد ، يستهلك مقداره (**1.3 g**) من (**U-235**) وينشطر فقط %**86** من هذه الكمية ، أي ان كمية (**U-235**) المنشطرة هي [**x(**1.3)=1.1 g/Mw** (**0.86**)]**.*
*وبهذا فان المفاعل الذي يعمل بقدرة حرارية مقدارها **(**3000 M**W**) ينتج (**3.3 kg**) من نواتج الانشطار في اليوم الواحد ا**ي** حوالي (**1200 kg/y**) .*
*ان كمية المادة التي يجب** التعامل** معها تتغير مع كل مرحلة من مراحل معاملة الوقود ، ابتداءا من رفع مجاميع الوقود الواهن وانتهاء بالفصل التام للوقود المفيد عن الفضلات .*
*ومن الناحية الثانية فان انحلال النظائر**ذات العمر القصير يقلل من كمية المواد المشعة الناتجة . وبالرغم من ان الكمية الحقيقية للمواد الناتجة قليلة الا ان معدلات توليد الحرارة وفاعلية النشاط الاشعاعي ومستوى الاشعاع الناتج جميعها عالية لفترة زمنية بعد رفع الوقود من المفاعل .*



*(3 –4 ) تحميل ونقل الوقود **:*

*اولا :- تحميل الوقو**د:-*

*ان الطرق الميكانيكية لتحميل المفاعل بالوقود النووي هي طرق مباشرة وواضحة**،** ففي نهاية دورة التشغيل**يرفع غطاء وعاء المفاعل ويوضع جانبا ، ثم يملأ كل الفراغ الموجود في الجزء الاعلى من الوعاء بالماء وذلك لكي يسمح برفع منظومة الوقود من قلب المفاعل وهي مغمورة بالماء .*
*وبواسطة الات رافعة متحركة ترفع مجاميع الوقود كلا على انفرد والتي تزن حوالي (**600 kg**) وتنقل الى مستودع مملوء بالماء يستعمل لخزن الوقود والموجود في بناية مجاورة لبناية المفاعل، كما ينقل قسم من منظومة الوقود الباقية في المفاعل من موقع معين الى موقع اخر .*
*وتجلب منظومات من الوقود الجديد من المخزن لمليء الاماكن الفارغه في قلب المفاعل، ويتم ترتيب الوقود داخل المفاعل عند بداية دورة التشغيل بحيث يقلل من ت**س**خين بعض الاماكن ولكي يجعل احتراق الوقود وانتاج الطاقة مثالين .*
*ان الخطر الرئيسي عند تحميل منظومات الوقود يمثل في اشعاعات كاما المنبعثة من انواع عديده من النظائر المشعة التي تشكل **نواتج **الانشطار وعلية فان غمر منظومات الوقود بالماء عند تحميلها يكون مطلوبا وذلك لحجب الاشعاع والوقاية منه وكذلك لازالة الطاقة الحرارية الناتجة من انحلال المواد المشعة** .*

*ثانيا :- النقل**:*
*بسبب النشاط الاشعاعي الباقي في الوقود الواهن ، فانه يشحن في حاويات وذلك لحماية العاملين والناس من التعرض للاشعاع ، ولمنع تسرب المواد المشعة ، ولمنع الوصول الى الحالة الحر**جة** عن طريق الصد**ف**ة .*
*تتكون حاويات نقل مواد المشعة من خزانات من الفولاذ**يصل وزنها عندما تكون محملة بصورة كاملة الى حوالي (**70 tons**) وطولها**(**5 m**) وقطرها (**1.5 m**) وت**ض**م الحاويات انابيب تحتوي على البورون لمنع الوصول الى الحالة الحرجة كما ت**ض**م معدنا ثقيلا**ً** لحجب اشعة كاما ، وماء يستعمل للتبريد وكحاجز اضافي من الاشعاع . وت**س**د الحاوية باحكام لمنع تسرب المواد المشعة ، وتوجد زعانف علىالسطح الخارجي للحاوية تساعد على ازالة الحرارة المتولدة اثناء الشحن . تنقل الحاوية على عربة لسكة **ال**حديد حيث يلحق بها نظام متنقل لتبريدها بواسطة الهواء . وت**صم**م الحاوية بحيث تستطيع مقاومة الظروف الاعتيادية من التغيرات في درجات الحرارة والرطوبه والاهتزازات والصدمات ويكون مطلوبا من الحاوية ان تقاوم ايضا**ً**و**على التوالي سقوط حر**م**ن** ارتفاع (**10 m**) على سطح صلب ، وسقوط من ارتفاع (**1 m**) والاصطدام بوتد ( مسمار ) قطره (**15 cm**) والتعرض لمدة (**30 sec**) للنار عند درجة حرارة (**1073.15 k**) والانغمار الكامل لمدة (**8 hr**) في ماء ارتفاعه (**1 m**) وتهدف هذه المواصفات الى مقاومة نفس الظروف الفعلية التي قد تقع بحوادث الطرق .*
*وللقيام باختبارات اضافية لمعرفة متانة حاويات مماثلة ، تقوم مركبة شحن واحدة من هذه الحاويات بالاصطدام بجدار من الكونكريت وهي تسير بسرعة (**60 km/hr**) والذي حدث هوان المركبة تحطمت تماما وما حدث للحاوية بعض الخدوش فقط .*

*(3 – 5 ) خزن الفضلات والتخلص منها**:*

*لقد اقترح عدد من التقنيات لعزل الفضلات ذات النشاط الاشعاعي العالي على طول السنين منذ ان بدا تشغيل المفاعلات النووية لتامين درجة عالية من السلامة، وافضل المقترحات التي قدمت للتخلص من الفضلات هو **دفن **الفضلات عميقا تحت سطح الارض او في قاع البحر. وقد تم الاخذ بنظر الاعتبار بعدد من هذه الطرق منها القاء الفضلات الى اسفل ال**م**ناجم المهجورة في حفر مهيأة لهذا الغرض ، حيث تقوم حرارة نواتج الانشطار بصهر الصخور والفضلات على السواء .*
*وحسب الطريقة التي تفضل في عزل الفضلات ، تجفف الفضلات وتمزج مع الزجاج لتشكل مادة صلبة تستطيع مقاومة التاثيرات الكيمياوية . وتعبأ المادة الصلبة في اسطوانات معدنية قطرها حوالي **(** 30 cm**) وطولها حوالي ( **300 cm **)و توضع الاسطوانات في ثقوب تحفر عميقا في ارضية نفق حتى تصل الى قعر منطقة ملحية ، وتقوم درجة حرارة نواتج الانشطار بصهر الملح الموجود حول الاسطوانات المعدنية ثم يقوم الملح بتثبيت الاسطوانات في اماكنها باحكام .*
*ويجب التاكد من عدم وصول الماء اليها وانه لا يصل الى الاملاح الموجودة في تلك المنطقة ، وفي حالة عدم القيام بمعاملة الوقود الواهن ، تخزن مجاميع الوقود اولا**ً** في احواض من الماء مشابهه للاحواض الموجودة في الم**ح**طات النووية بعد ذلك تعبأ في اوان وتعامل مثلما تعامل العلب الصغيرة التي تحتوي على الفضلات بعد تصليبها بواسطة الزجاج .*

*الخلاصة:*

*التوصيات للمواقع الملائمة لبناء المفاعلات النووية :*

*من اجل الوصول الى امان افضل والقبول ببناء محطات للقدرة النووية فقد اقترح العديد من الافكار الجديدة المتعلقة بموقع بناء المحطة ، منها بناء محطات بعيدة عن الشاطيء ، ويتضمن هذا المفهوم نصب المحطة النووية لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية على سطح بارجة تطفو في المحيط على بعد عدة اميال من شاطيء البحر**،** ويوفر الجدار المحيط بالبارجة **ا**لحماية **ل**لمحطة النووية من امواج البحر ومن الاصطدام بالبواخر والسفن . ومن ميزات هذا الترتيب توفير اماكن جديدة ورخيصة تكون قريبة من مراكز التحميل ، ولا تتعرض للهزات الارضية ، مع توفر ماء التبريد اللازم لازالة الحرارة الضائعة ، والابتعاد بالمحطة عن المراكز السكانية في حالة حدوث أي تسرب للاشعاع . ومن عيوب هذه الفكرة الحاجة الى قابلوات قدرة طويلة ومرنة تغمر تحت الماء . وكذلك الحاجة الى امكانات لاطفاء الحرائق التي قد تنش**ب** جراء الاصطدام بناقلات البترول .*
*كذلك بناء محطات تحت سطح الارض ، وقد وضعت مخططات مختلفة لهذا الغرض منها اقامة ساتر ترابي حول المحطة المقامة على سطح الارض او تغطية المحطة كليا ، او تغطية المحطة الموجودة في شق صخري او اقامة الم**ح**طة عميقا**ً** داخل كهف صخري كبير . ومن الميزات الاساسية لهذا الترتيب هي توفر حماية اضافية للسكان في حالة انصهار المفاعل وتسرب النشاط الاشعاعي ، ومقاومة الزلازل بشكل افضل ، والتقليل من تلوث المياه الجوفية تحت سطح الارض ، وتحسين الشكل الجمالي للمحطة . ومن عيوب هذه الطريقة زيادة تكاليف البناء بنسبة%**25** تقريبا وكذلك احتمالية حدوث فيضان طارئ وصعوبات التهوية .*​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (17 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا ونحن نتابع أول بأول


----------



## محمد my (21 أبريل 2007)

:12: جزاك الله خيراً وزادك من علمه:12:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 فبراير 2011)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------

